# Gas vs Diesel bolt pattern?



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

Are the gas and diesel Cruzes the same 5x105 bolt pattern?


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

NOT ACCORDING TO THIS SITE....

https://www.wheel-size.com/size/chevrolet/cruze/2015/


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes, the Gen 2s are the same bolt pattern, 5 on 105


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

poncho62 said:


> NOT ACCORDING TO THIS SITE....
> 
> https://www.wheel-size.com/size/chevrolet/cruze/2015/


That is referring to the 2015. This is in the Gen2 subforum.


----------



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

I was thinking that the Gen 1 gas was 5x105 and diesel was 5x115. Then for Gen 2 everything I have seen is 5x105 all around. Just seeing if that was accurate.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

WillRS said:


> I was thinking that the Gen 1 gas was 5x105 and diesel was 5x115. Then for Gen 2 everything I have seen is 5x105 all around. Just seeing if that was accurate.


This is correct, yes.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Click on Poncho's link, Scroll down to the bottom of the page, push the 2017 button to get here:
https://www.wheel-size.com/size/chevrolet/cruze/2017/
And it will confirm it if you like.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

When you find out for sure, let me know and I will add it to this spreadsheet.

[h=1]Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen II Cruze's[/h]


----------

